# Hello all



## seanthesheep (1 Feb 2010)

Hi, I have just joined this forum and wanted to introduce myself. I am currently a mountain biker living in Leicestershire and have been riding bikes since 1991, i have also been a roadie for a few years in the late 90's. Recently i have had a itch to try a recumbent, a bad neck and the need for comfort as i get older could have something to do with it, or maybe i just need a change from mtb's, whatever it is it brought me to here, so i signed up. I have been lurking on here for a couple of weeks and have read and enjoyed a good many of your posts, i look forward to reading more in the future. 

Sean.


----------



## bauldbairn (1 Feb 2010)

Welcome to the CC Forum Sean, there are a good few recumbent owners on here - I'm sure they'll be along shortly with some useful advice.


----------



## Arch (1 Feb 2010)

<materialises as if by magic>

Hello Sean, and welcome. I'm a recumbent owner (as well as owning three uprights), and all I can say if, if you have a yen to try it, then do! Great fun. I'm on three wheels (and about to get a new set, very exciting!), and love it, although for practical reasons I don't ride recumbent as much as I should - I don't have room at the flat, so it lives in a lock up across town, and of course I never get round to going out on it (also, the old one needed some work). I'm hoping the new one will inspire me to try harder (and I'm half wondering if I can get this one in the flat, it's much lighter and smaller). I'm off on a bi-annual tour in France this year, with friends, 7 of us on recumbents, it's like the circus hitting town!

Anyway, if you can, get a go on some. Dealers like D-tek in Ely have a wide range to try out. And look out for any announcement on here from Hilldodger about open days at Cyclemagic in Leicester - all sorts of weird and wonderful stuff to have a go on....


----------



## ianrauk (1 Feb 2010)

Welcome aboard good ship Cycle Chat


----------



## marc-triker (2 Feb 2010)

hi and welcome. 
cyclemagic are very helpfull, they helped me be4 i owned my own trike i test rode several of the trikes/bikes and even a 4 wheeled recumbent pedi-cab. you can find them online and they are based in Leicester nr abbey park.


----------



## numbnuts (2 Feb 2010)

Hi &


----------



## Alf (2 Feb 2010)

Hi Sean

I also came to recumbents (about 6 years ago) through a niggling injury - back ache in my case. I have never looked back and would certainly recommend taking the plunge. 

Like you, I enjoyed riding fast road bikes and it was a bit of a disappointment when I found that I seemed to be slower on hills than I had been on an upright. The flat and downhill were definitely faster but uphill was an issue at first. You might find the same.

Part of the solution is that your legs take a while to adapt to recumbent riding and you carry on improving even after several months - a few thousand miles, I found. I probably also mentally adapted to being a bit slower on the hills. I am not sure if anyone really knows why recumbents are slower on hills but they do tend to be heavier. I have recently bought a 'lightweight' (at great expense) but even that is a couple of kilos more than an upright racer that would have cost half as much. Amazingly comfortable to ride though - no back ache, no saddle soreness, no wrist ache, natural head angle gives you a view of the road and not your front brake, etc. Only the legs get tired!

Alf


----------



## seanthesheep (2 Feb 2010)

Thanks for the replys everyone, i did'nt know about cycle magic so will have to pay them a visit, thanks for the heads up. As for being slower up hill, that will be hard to get used to i guess, is it just a trike thing though or are all recumbents slower going up?


----------



## fergal penge (2 Feb 2010)

seanthesheep said:


> Hi, I have just joined this forum and wanted to introduce myself. I am currently a mountain biker living in Leicestershire and have been riding bikes since 1991, i have also been a roadie for a few years in the late 90's. Recently i have had a itch to try a recumbent, a bad neck and the need for comfort as i get older could have something to do with it, or maybe i just need a change from mtb's, whatever it is it brought me to here, so i signed up. I have been lurking on here for a couple of weeks and have read and enjoyed a good many of your posts, i look forward to reading more in the future.
> 
> Sean.


Hi Sean, welcome aboard i'm a newie to recumbent triking. I've only been out a few times (i,m weather sensitive) but i'm learning and it's fun.Peoples curiousity is really something, there aren't many tribents in our neck of the woods.


----------



## Campfire (2 Feb 2010)

Hi Sean, I've a delta recumbent trike although I don't get to ride it in company very much around here and they're difficult to transport. I'm sure there are plenty people on here to give any advice you need.


----------



## bauldbairn (3 Feb 2010)

Arch said:


> <materialises as if by magic>
> 
> Hello Sean, and welcome. I'm a recumbent owner....



See! I knew I could rely on Arch to fill in the blanks, Sean.  -


----------



## Alf (3 Feb 2010)

seanthesheep said:


> Thanks for the replys everyone, i did'nt know about cycle magic so will have to pay them a visit, thanks for the heads up. As for being slower up hill, that will be hard to get used to i guess, is it just a trike thing though or are all recumbents slower going up?


I haven't ridden a trike (except round a field at the York Cycle Rally). I do find recumbent bikes a bit slower up hills but faster on the flat and much faster down hill!

Alf


----------



## sunnyjim (3 Feb 2010)

seanthesheep said:


> Thanks for the replys everyone, i did'nt know about cycle magic so will have to pay them a visit, thanks for the heads up. As for being slower up hill, that will be hard to get used to i guess, is it just a trike thing though or are all recumbents slower going up?





I found it really easy to get used to going slowly uphill on a trike - rather than having to get off and push.


----------



## bauldbairn (3 Feb 2010)

Alf said:


> I haven't ridden a trike (except round a field at the York Cycle Rally). I do find recumbent bikes a bit slower up hills but faster on the flat and much faster down hill!
> 
> Alf



Alf - I've a friend, who's a First Bus Driver "Trainer / Instructor" - he said he and some fellow instructors/trainees spoke to a guy on a recumbent bike(the first they'd seen) in Penicuik. Was it you?


----------



## Arch (4 Feb 2010)

seanthesheep said:


> Thanks for the replys everyone, i did'nt know about cycle magic so will have to pay them a visit, thanks for the heads up. As for being slower up hill, that will be hard to get used to i guess, is it just a trike thing though or are all recumbents slower going up?



I think it's all, and I'm not sure why. There is the extra weight, even a light recumbent is heavier than a very light bike. And you can't 'honk' like on an upright, although personally I always find honking is slower than just sitting and spinning anyway...

But once at the top. Oh boy! And that's why I prefer three wheels, because I'll descend faster and with much less fear on the trike than I ever will upright... Add in a couple of nice sweeping curves and you're in heaven.... Last time I was in France we did a ride that included several km of up, very slowly, and then a glorious DOOOOOOOOOOOOOWN of the same length, just in time for lunch at the bottom. 

And the other thing about a trike is, no matter how slow you go uphill, and believe me, I've been overtaken by elderly pedestrians, you can't fall over, and if you stop, you can always get going again without a wobble.


----------



## Beardie (27 Feb 2010)

Curiously, I don't find I go more slowly uphill on a recumbent than on an upright. Mind you, I was always pretty slow on an upright anyway. Also, I didn't switch to clipless pedals until going recumbent, and these make all the difference as you can pull on the pedals as well as push.


----------



## BenM (28 Feb 2010)

Hi Sean

I am a new convert to the 'dark side' - I have an Optima Orca - and find that going up hill on the 'bent requires a completely different technique (both mind and muscles) to going up hill on an upwrong.

I have only had the bike a week but still fall off the thing on very steep hills because I tense up and pull on the tiller - this tends to make me wiggle rather alarmingly and fall off due to the low speed. It is going to have to get better tomorrow cos I am doing my first commute 

B.


----------



## arallsopp (1 Mar 2010)

Howdo,

I've got a luvverly pair of 'bents, either of which keeps up with most commuters on the local hills. Yes, there is a weight penalty, but you can also push more than your bodyweight to get out of a sticky spot. On an upright, that move sees you lift off the saddle. On a bent, you settle deeper into it.

Personally, I'm a lay back and spin kinda guy. Its comfy, and better for your knees. Enjoy the view. 

When I first forayed into the darkside, I had to climb hills one handed to stop myself pulling against the bars. Paradoxically, this actually helps me keep the bike straight (as otherwise I'm push left 100%, push right 100%) and is a fair amount faster due to the smoother pedal stroke.

Of course, the other benefit was it bugged the hell out of the DF'ers. If you think a scalp on a downhill is rewarding, imagine what its like when you drop the pack and sail up waving like the queen


----------



## bicyclos (2 Mar 2010)

Hi there and welcome
I enjoy being laid back and a alternative way to cycle. You certainly get the looks off people.
Id google as many different types of recumbent to see what takes your fancy then book a test ride on a few to see if you take to it or not. I decided to build my own though and it works well. Not as light as a good number out there but I am happy with it.

https://www.cyclechat.net/


----------



## threefingerjoe (14 Mar 2010)

I agree with everything that Beardie said. I don't go uphill any slower than I do on an upright. My problem is that under about 4 mph, I can no longer keep the recumbent BIKE stable. And my big fear is that I will someday have to START uphill on a steep grade. This is a non-issue on a trike. I commute every day on an upright bike, and also use the upright bike for most city jaunts. However, when I go on weekend rides for fun with my buddies on their road bikes, I find that I can easily outrun them, and often mosey along, waiting for them to catch up. They can leave me on the uphills, but, being the old fat bloke that I am, they would leave me on hills on my upright bike, too. But, downhill, and flats are MINE! And the longer the ride, the more I have the advantage, as backaches, neckaches, and numb hands take their toll on them. 

Conclusion: Short city jaunts: upright bike. Long fun rides: recumbent, even if I have to get off and walk on the steepest hills.


----------



## tongskie01 (13 Apr 2010)

threefingerjoe said:


> I agree with everything that Beardie said. I don't go uphill any slower than I do on an upright. My problem is that under about 4 mph, I can no longer keep the recumbent BIKE stable. And my big fear is that I will someday have to START uphill on a steep grade. This is a non-issue on a trike. I commute every day on an upright bike, and also use the upright bike for most city jaunts. However, when I go on weekend rides for fun with my buddies on their road bikes, I find that I can easily outrun them, and often mosey along, waiting for them to catch up. They can leave me on the uphills, but, being the old fat bloke that I am, they would leave me on hills on my upright bike, too. But, downhill, and flats are MINE! And the longer the ride, the more I have the advantage, as backaches, neckaches, and numb hands take their toll on them.
> 
> Conclusion: Short city jaunts: upright bike. Long fun rides: recumbent, even if I have to get off and walk on the steepest hills.



i climb faster with my raptobike than on my upright...i spin a lot......


----------



## arallsopp (13 Apr 2010)

You get the hang of hill starts about 5 seconds after your third one. Drop gears early. Use cleats to keep the pedal in position for optimal takeoff. Yeah, ok, so its wobbly the first few times, but honestly, you get it soon enough. I've got 3 real nasty ones on my daily commute. I don't really think about them now.

(Unless I'm caught out by a failed amber gambler and don't manage to downshift quick enough)


----------



## PalmerSperry (13 Apr 2010)

seanthesheep said:


> Thanks for the replys everyone, i did'nt know about cycle magic so will have to pay them a visit, thanks for the heads up. As for being slower up hill, that will be hard to get used to i guess, is it just a trike thing though or are all recumbents slower going up?



The slower uphill thing is _partially _a myth IMHO. Until pretty recently recumbents where heavy, and the average rider was an overweight middle-aged man who mainly used them for touring. However in recent times, the weight of high end racing recumbents has dropped drastically (eg: the Challenge Fujin SL2 weighs ~8.5kg) and concurrently there's been something of a change in the mindset and fitness levels of the riders.

Alas, recumbents do still weigh more than equivalent uprights and I seem to recall reading something about how your maximum power output in a recumbent position is lower. Thus you are still slower, but not necessarily to the degree which people may have expected.


----------



## tongskie01 (14 Apr 2010)

PalmerSperry said:


> The slower uphill thing is _partially _a myth IMHO. Until pretty recently recumbents where heavy, and the average rider was an overweight middle-aged man who mainly used them for touring. However in recent times, the weight of high end racing recumbents has dropped drastically (eg: the Challenge Fujin SL2 weighs ~8.5kg) and concurrently there's been something of a change in the mindset and fitness levels of the riders.
> 
> Alas, recumbents do still weigh more than equivalent uprights and I seem to recall reading something about how your maximum power output in a recumbent position is lower. Thus you are still slower, but not necessarily to the degree which people may have expected.



Imo the more upright a recumbent is the better the climbing. probably the position of the heart and the diaphragm. thus when your legs are elevetad while your climbing, heart has to pump harder for blood to reach the legs. also internal organs are putting pressure to your lungs through gravity..such as the stomach. i do get a bit of heart burn at times when riding my rapto. 

training is essential. if you can spin on a high gear and maintain it while
climbing uphill, the faster you go. cardio and endurance training basically.


----------



## PalmerSperry (15 Apr 2010)

PalmerSperry said:


> Alas, recumbents do still weigh more than equivalent uprights and I seem to recall reading something about how your maximum power output in a recumbent position is lower. Thus you are still slower, but not necessarily to the degree which people may have expected.



A few extra thoughts have occured to me! 

[1] I read somewhere that 'bents are faster than uprights until the gradient exceeds about 7% due to superior aerodynamics, and uprights are faster once the gradient exceeds about 10% due less weight / being better climbers. Not sure whether those numbers are actually accurate, but the principle makes some sense to me.
[2] I've also read that hills on an upright can be fun (if you're so inclined), but on a recumbent they're just something you have to get over.
[3] I had my first successful go on my own little "Alpe d'Huez" with my recumbent bike today. My best time with my, 8.25kg, roadbike is about 14 minutes 30 seconds. With my 14kg recumbent I managed it in a whisker under 17 minutes. Now one data point is not a Phd thesis, but I thought I'd share it anyway!


----------



## Telemark (15 Apr 2010)

PalmerSperry said:


> I had my first successful go on my own little "Alpe d'Huez" with my recumbent bike today. My best time with my, 8.25kg, roadbike is about 14 minutes 30 seconds. With my 14kg recumbent I managed it in a whisker under 17 minutes. Now one data point is not a Phd thesis, but I thought I'd share it anyway!



 we went tobogganing on that road a couple of months ago ... scarily icy then, but an amazing place! Might try and cycle there if we visit the area again during the snow-free season :-) We were eyeing up all the wee roads for cycling purposes as we cross-country skied/skied/walked 

Are you based in St Martin?

T


----------



## PalmerSperry (15 Apr 2010)

Telemark said:


> we went tobogganing on that road a couple of months ago ... scarily icy then, but an amazing place! Might try and cycle there if we visit the area again during the snow-free season :-) We were eyeing up all the wee roads for cycling purposes as we cross-country skied/skied/walked



Hmm, I was doing the same tobogganing a couple of times a few months back too! There's some good cycling to be had too, though I'm not planning on attempting the road up to the Loferer Alm with my Bacchetta any time soon - it knocks on the door of 30% at one point!



Telemark said:


> Are you based in St Martin?



Yeah!


----------



## Telemark (15 Apr 2010)

PalmerSperry said:


> Hmm, I was doing the same tobogganing a couple of times a few months back too! There's some good cycling to be had too, though I'm not planning on attempting the road up to the Loferer Alm with my Bacchetta any time soon - it knocks on the door of 30% at one point!
> 
> Yeah!



 It's a small world! 

[Sorry to hijack your thread seanthesheep, I'll shut up now]

T


----------



## tongskie01 (16 Apr 2010)

PalmerSperry said:


> A few extra thoughts have occured to me!
> 
> [1] I read somewhere that 'bents are faster than uprights until the gradient exceeds about 7% due to superior aerodynamics, and uprights are faster once the gradient exceeds about 10% due less weight / being better climbers. Not sure whether those numbers are actually accurate, but the principle makes some sense to me.
> [2] I've also read that hills on an upright can be fun (if you're so inclined), but on a recumbent they're just something you have to get over.
> [3] I had my first successful go on my own little "Alpe d'Huez" with my recumbent bike today. My best time with my, 8.25kg, roadbike is about 14 minutes 30 seconds. With my 14kg recumbent I managed it in a whisker under 17 minutes. Now one data point is not a Phd thesis, but I thought I'd share it anyway!



probably your right.....to climb with a recumbent isnt much fun than going downhill. all psychological. dont want to stop midway and walk to the top of the hill. seems embarassing.


----------



## Auntie Helen (11 May 2010)

PalmerSperry said:


> [3] I had my first successful go on my own little "Alpe d'Huez" with my recumbent bike today.


I've spent a lot of time in Saalfelden (my friend has a holiday flat there) and I have to say, I wouldn't dream of triking over those hills. Far too hilly!


----------

